# Sehr Guter Gaming PC



## deniz444 (16. April 2012)

Hallo,

Ich hab mir vor kurzem einen Laptop gekauft, die Spiele liefen auf dem ruckenlos, da ich aber den Laptop immer ins Bett mitnahm hat das der Kühler nicht so lange mitgemacht. Glaub ich zumindest, die Leistung des Laptops ist sowas von Schwach aber der Kühler ist sauber, wird nur heiß.

Daher bin ich jetzt auf der Suche nach einem PC.

Bin auf die Produkte von HI-TECH gekommen.

HI-TECH Computer | High-End Gaming PCs

Damals hätte ich noch was mit der Ausstatung anfangen können, heute lese ich nur "$!$%.
Wollte um die 1500 Euro ausgeben, wenns 300 euro mehr sind muss das halt sein.


1.Kann mir jemand was zur Ausstatung der PC´s sagen, jemand einen empfehlen und mir was zum Preis Leistungsverhältnis sagen ?
2.Kennt jemand einen anderen Anbieter wo ich besseres bekomme ?

Selber was zusammen stellen möchte ich nicht...

Gruß und danke


----------



## ChaoZ (16. April 2012)

Solche Fertig-PCs sind meist minderwertig. Es wird überall mit großen Zahlen geworben, im Nachhinein sind aber wichtige Teile wie das Netzteil oder das Mainboard minderwertig. Von deinem Budget lässt sich ein toller Rechner zusammenbauen, der jeden sog. "High-End PC" dieser Seite schlägt. Es hängt davon ab ob du bereit bist die Teile einzeln zu bestellen und alleine zusammenzubauen. Für 20-90€ gibt es auch Seiten die den Einbau für dich Übernehmen. Ich würde dir jedoch Eigenbau empfehlen. Falls du Fragen hast gibt es hier immer Experten die dir zur Seite stehen.

Es wäre wirklich Schade, ein solches Budget so zu verpfeffern. Lass es dir nochmal durch den Kopf gehen.


----------



## X3N05 (16. April 2012)

Wenn du nicht selbst ein System zusammenstellen willst (bzw. wir dir eins zusammenstellen und du es dann zusammenbauen lässt), dann wirst du auf jeden fall unnötig mehr bezahlen.
Wenn ich mir die Systeme bei HI-Tech so anschaue, dann sag ich dir ganz ehrlich, dass das keine sinnvollen Zusammenstellungen sind. In dieser Preisklasse überhaupt noch einen AMD Prozessor zu verbauen ist schon schlimm genug. Das ganze dann auch noch zu so einem Preis anzubieten ist schon ne Schweinerei!
Ich rate dazu, dass wir dir hier ein System zusammenstellen und du das dann beim Händler direkt zusammenbauen lässt. Dann hast du keinen Stress damit und ordentlich gespart.


----------



## Nilos (16. April 2012)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Solche Fertig-PCs sind meist minderwertig. Es wird überall mit großen Zahlen geworben, im Nachhinein sind aber wichtige Teile wie das Netzteil oder das Mainboard minderwertig. Von deinem Budget lässt sich ein toller Rechner zusammenbauen, der jeden sog. "High-End PC" dieser Seite schlägt. Es hängt davon ab ob du bereit bist die Teile einzeln zu bestellen und alleine zusammenzubauen. Für 20-90€ gibt es auch Seiten die den Einbau für dich Übernehmen. Ich würde dir jedoch Eigenbau empfehlen. Falls du Fragen hast gibt es hier immer Experten die dir zur Seite stehen.
> 
> Es wäre wirklich Schade, ein solches Budget so zu verpfeffern. Lass es dir nochmal durch den Kopf gehen.


 
Sehe ich genauso ich kann dir z.B hardwareversand.de empfehlen die bauen dir deinen Rechner für ''nur'' 20 Euro zusammen und des sogar sehr gut . (Ich glaube die verbauen aber nur kleinere Kühler).

Aber für 1500 Euros kannst du dir selber einen Pc zusammenstellen der die Kisten von der Seite um längen schlägt^^...


----------



## fcBaYerNFaN1982 (16. April 2012)

und nur eine 60 Gb SSD bei so ein hohen preis zu bekommen in dem System ist auch schon frech...

bei system von 1500.- sollte dabei sein....

intel i7
Geforce 680
gutes Netzteil wie Be Quiet Straight power Serie
und 128 Gb SSD
und nen gutes Mainboard für dein intel i7 CPU

meisten ist das mainboard und Netzteil sowas von nicht zu gebrauchen bei solche komplett systeme....


----------



## dgcss (16. April 2012)

Nurmal vorab wegen dem ersten Poster. DER PC IST VON VORNE BIS HINTEN GUT. Da ist nichts minderwertiges Verbaut wie zb. Netzteil etc. Es ist alles sehr Detaliert und die Marken , Rev etc sind alles Aufgeführt. Netzteil wäre in diesem PC ein BeQuiet 700W was absolute Spitzenklasse ist.

Dennoch muss ich Ihm TEILS recht geben. Es gibt in DE Gesetze die solchen Händlern das Recht gibt dir eine ALTE DEFEKTE Festplatte einzubauen, wenn sie vom Werk (Hersteller) Generalüberholt und Repariert wurde. Dies Nennt man Repaired Certificated oder Kurzgefasst C-Ware. Obs bei diesem Händler genau so ist weisst du erst , wenn du den PC nach erhalt auseinander nimmst.

Dennoch kann ich dir sagen das wie erwähnt eine Selbst-Zusammenstellung (meinet wegen inkl Montage) ca um 10-20% Günstiger ist was du in andere Sachen stecken kannst (Upgrade etc)

Ich such dir mal die komponenten raus um ein Vergleich zu haben.


EDIT::::::::::::::::::::
Siehe da, Selbstzusammenstellung ist Günstiger. und das satte 200€. Bei der Bestellung kommen nochmal 20€ dazu für den Zusammenbau.

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php

Ich muss aber vorher noch folgendes Sagen. Die SSD war müll.. hab dir eine Bessere Reingepackt die paar € mehr gekostet hat. Auch die point of View Grafikkarte war bei Mindfactory ein wenig Teuer (Preis wurde wohl noch nicht aktuallisiert.) Hätte normalerweise für meine (AUCH TGT EDITION) 499€ bezahlen müssen ...Mind Listet Sie mit 569€ oder sowas. Auch die Antek/astek Wasserkühlung war bei Mindfactory nicht gelistet. Deshalb wurde eine Corsair Wasserkühlung in der Bestellung einbezogen

VERMERK::::::::::::
Einige Händler mit komplettrechnern Verplomben Ihre PCs. Wenn dann etwas kaputt geht musst du den kompletten PC einsenden. Sprich du kanst paar Wochen nix machen. Das Bleibt dir bei Einzelkauf wie hier natürlich erspart.


----------



## KonterSchock (16. April 2012)

bin mal so frech und bau dir mal eiin fettes system für 1600€ zusammen  mal gucken wer es topen kann, ziel ist es , das du alles mit dem PC  machen kannst dazu alle schluss möglichkeiten sowie alle multie media  möglichkeiten hast!

GH: Zalman Z11 49€
Cardreader:  Icy Box IB-864-B 60-in-1-Kartenleser 3,5 Zoll: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör  27€
NT: Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520 52€
Blueray P: LG BH10LS38 69€
SSD: Kingston HyperX 3K 2,5" SSD 120 GB 157€
HDD EXterne : Seagate Expansion Portable 1,5 TB 112€
MB: ASUS P9X79 227€
CPU: Intel® Core 264€
CPU Kühler: ANTEC H2O 920 (0761345-77086-6) - Daten- und Preisvergleich - Schottenland.de 74€
DDR3: G.Skill DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1866 Kit 52€
GPU: ASUS GTX680-2GD5 - Daten- und Preisvergleich - Schottenland.de 500€

1600€

verfeinerungs vorschläge sind gern wilkommen.

Grüße
*SCHOCK

was du auch machen kannst ist dir hier ein fetten pc zusammen stellen lassen http://configure.euro.dell.com/dellstore/config.aspx?oc=d00amw01&c=de&l=de&s=dhs&cs=dedhs1&model_id=alienware-aurora-r4 *
*leider noch keine 680GTX  im programm!*


----------



## Softy (16. April 2012)

Ich würde es so machen:

CPU: Intel Core i7-2600K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed 
Board: ASRock Z77 Extreme4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland 
 RAM: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 
 HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB 
SSD: Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s  oder Samsung SSD 830 oder Corsair Performance Pro 
 NT: be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 480W ATX 2.3 
Gehäuse: CoolerMaster 690 II Advanced USB 3.0 
Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho 
 Graka: Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 OC, 3GB GDDR5 
 optional Soundkarte: ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 
Brenner: ASUS DRW-24B3ST schwarz, SATA, bulk oder Blu-Ray Rom: ASUS BC-12B1ST schwarz, SATA, retail


----------



## Robonator (16. April 2012)

Die Config von Softy ist klasse  
Die Frage ist halt nur ob du eine Soundkarte brauchst 
Alternativ vielleicht auch eine Nvidia GTX 680


----------



## Softy (16. April 2012)

Jo, die Soundkarte ist nur optional, falls hochwertige Boxen / KH angeschlossen werden sollten.


----------



## X3N05 (16. April 2012)

Nimm Softys Zusammenstellung, bestell das ganze bei Hardwareversand und lass es dir zusammenbauen und dann werde glücklich


----------



## KonterSchock (16. April 2012)

Mein vorgeschlagenes system ist besser als das von  SOFTYs!


----------



## Supeq (16. April 2012)

fcBaYerNFaN1982 schrieb:


> und nur eine 60 Gb SSD bei so ein hohen preis zu bekommen in dem System ist auch schon frech...
> 
> bei system von 1500.- sollte dabei sein....
> 
> ...



Mainboard/ Netzteile sind aber bei HI-TECH durchgehend hochwertig, klar kann man immer diskutieren und jeder hat andere Vorlieben, aber "Müll" verbauen die nicht. Kostet ja auch dementsprechend


----------



## Robonator (16. April 2012)

> Mein vorgeschlagenes system ist besser als das von SOFTYs!





> GH: Zalman Z11 49€
> Cardreader: Icy Box IB-864-B 60-in-1-Kartenleser 3,5 Zoll: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör 27€
> NT: Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520 52€
> Blueray P: LG BH10LS38 69€
> ...



Eine interne SSD + externe HDD erscheint mir etwas sinnlos und unnötig umständlich. Warum nicht eine interne HDD welche auch noch günstiger ist als die externe? 
Noch dazu sind manche deiner Komponenten teurer als die von Softy. 
Die WaKü ist recht teuer und über Kompaktwaküs höre ich nict unbedingt nur gutes. Eine ordentliche Luftkühlung soll gleichgut wenn nicht sogar besser sein. Und vorallem leiser. 
Und wozu braucht er bitte ein 230€ Mobo?


----------



## KonterSchock (16. April 2012)

emm der möchte ein SEHR GUTEN PC und diesen hab ich in zusammen gestellt, HIGE END!

eine externe hab ich genommen weil sowas flexibler als eine interne platte ist ,aber dennoch kann er nach belieben das auch noch abändern, ich selbst bau nur noch SSD ein für games, aber für private daten  HDDs Externe , weil ich finde das private daten doch sehr gut gesichert werden sollte , ich sag nur (BF3 Origin) Zb.


----------



## dgcss (16. April 2012)

Softys ist um klassen Besser. Erstens ist der 2011 genau so flott wie ein 1155. Der 1155 ist P/L weit dem Sokel 2011 um Kilometer weit vorne.
Dazu .. das mit der HDD absolut sinnfrei , und dazu noch ne drecks Seagate (Nur Hitachi ist schlimmer)
Ebenfalls die Kingston SSD bringt nur durchschnittliche Werte für ne SSD. Absolute fehlinvestition (Genau wie ne OCZ)

Bevor was falsch aufgenommen wird. Mein 1 Post diente nur zum preisvergleich bei gleicher Konfi. Es war kein Systemvorschlag.

*Hör auf onkel Softy

PS er wollte kein Hige End auch kein Huge End sondern ein High End....und das ist Softys PC

*


> eine externe hab ich genommen weil sowas flexibler als eine interne platte ist


Genau das ist das sinnfreie , Erst Redest du von High End und schnelligkeit und bietest im gleichen Moment ne Externe Platte an die nicht mals VERGLEICHSWEISE den Datendurchsatz hinbekommt wie ne Interne. Sprich das Sys wird wieder Ausgebremst.

sinn Hätte es gehabt wenn du geschrieben hättest das er sie in ein Bay bzw Tray verbauen soll. Die hängen direkt am SATA Port und geniessen die Volle Geschwindigkeit und sind genau so portabel wie ne Externe


----------



## ck.Marvin (16. April 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Eine interne SSD + externe HDD erscheint mir etwas sinnlos und unnötig umständlich. Warum nicht eine interne HDD welche auch noch günstiger ist als die externe?
> Noch dazu sind manche deiner Komponenten teurer als die von Softy.
> Die WaKü ist recht teuer und über Kompaktwaküs höre ich nict unbedingt nur gutes. Eine ordentliche Luftkühlung soll gleichgut wenn nicht sogar besser sein. Und vorallem leiser.
> Und wozu braucht er bitte ein 230€ Mobo?



Mit dem Mobo sehe ich genauso. Da kann man schon einige €´s sparen, aber auch bei einem Kartenlesegerät. Da würde ich eher ein höherwertiges Netzteil einbauen und wie Robonator bereits gesagt hat ist eine portable Festplatte teurer als eine interne. Ich würde eine interne verbauen, da eine SSD nicht unbedingt als Datengrab genutzt werden sollte.

Gehäuse würde ich eher zu Fractal Design greifen. Haben eins der besten P/L verhältnisse.


----------



## KonterSchock (16. April 2012)

1. CPU TEST Erster Test eines Core i7-3770K Ivy-Bridge-Prozessors | 3DCenter.org
2.Grafikrangliste*-*Alle Grafikchips samt Informationen nach Leistung aufgelistet.*-*PC-Erfahrung.de 1RANG besser als die 7970!

das von softys vorgeschlagenes system ist nicht verkehrt aber net besser als das was ich gepostet hab!


----------



## Robonator (16. April 2012)

Deswegen sagte ich ja das man optional eine GTX 680 nehmen könnte. Sie kosten ungefähr gleichviel, von daher kommt es auf den TE an, was er lieber möchte. 
So viel schneller ist eine 680 nun auch wieder nicht, und das was der 7970 fehlt kann man mit OC wieder reinholen. 

Der kleine Unterschied bei den CPU´s ist auch kaum merkbar. 
Ich gehe mal davon aus das der TE mit dem PC zocken will, von daher wird er den Unterschied nicht merken solange er nicht anfängt mit Benchen etc.
Für Games würde aber auch ein I5 2500k mehr als ausreichen und wirklich viel schneller sind die I7 in Games nicht.


----------



## dgcss (16. April 2012)

Was sollen nun die links ? du schiesst dir damit grad selbst ins bein....
Weil da sieht man ganz klar drauf das der günstige 2600 genau so schnell ist wie dein vorgeschlagener Ivy-E. Somit hast du ihn ein Überteuertes System angeboten mit gleicher Leistung... Von Soan Fail. Selbst der Sokel 1155 Ivy 3770 Ist schneller und Günstiger als dein System ......

Hoffe du erkennst nun deine Fehler in der Zusammenstellung


----------



## KonterSchock (16. April 2012)

dgcss schrieb:


> Was sollen nun die links ? du schiesst dir damit grad selbst ins bein....
> Weil da sieht man ganz klar drauf das der günstige 2600 genau so schnell ist wie dein vorgeschlagener Ivy-E. Somit hast du ihn ein Überteuertes System angeboten mit gleicher Leistung... Von Soan Fail. Selbst der Sokel 1155 Ivy 3770 Ist schneller und Günstiger als dein System ......
> 
> Hoffe du erkennst nun deine Fehler in der Zusammenstellung


 naja geben tun die sicht echt net viel, das sieht bei der gpu genau so aus, naja ich sag ja net das der 2600k verkehrt ist. naja der herr muss sich entscheiden.


----------



## deniz444 (16. April 2012)

Wow, so viele antworten.

Ich bedanke mich für eure Mühe und werde mir das System bestellen.


Was sagt ihr zu einem Monitor, welche Größe sollte er haben fürs zocken ???


----------



## Robonator (16. April 2012)

In FullHD?  Da würd zu einem 23-24"er greifen


----------



## deniz444 (16. April 2012)

Okay, muss halt sehen ob ich den Überblick übers Spiel noch behalten kann


----------



## Robonator (16. April 2012)

deniz444 schrieb:


> Okay, muss halt sehen ob ich den Überblick übers Spiel noch behalten kann


 
Ach glaub mir, Anfangs kam mir meiner hier auch gigantisch vor, aber mittlerweile hätt ich gern einen 27er


----------



## deniz444 (16. April 2012)

Vom Laptop Umstieg (17 Zoll) wird das schon ordentlich sein


----------



## deniz444 (16. April 2012)

dumme frage, 16.9 oder 4:3 ?


----------



## ChaoZ (16. April 2012)

16:9 oder 16:10, je nachdem was dir besser liegt. Mit 1920x1080 hast du 16:9. 

Also bestellst du jetzt Softys Zusammenstellung?


----------



## deniz444 (16. April 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe Softys zusammenstellung im Warenkorb.

bestellung geht erst morgen oder übermorgen raus, infomiere mich erstmal, nicht alles ist auch lieferbar daher kann ich es auch morgen abschicken

Fehlt irgendwas ??

Kann mir jemand noch bestätigen, dass ich dort echt kein Fehler begehe mit der Ausstatung ?

1450 Euro sind es komplett

Kann mir jemand noch das passende betriebssystem windows 7 raussuchen damit ich auch die volle leistung entwickeln kann

bin echt raus aus dem thema computer, 32 bit 64 bit, ach keine ahnung  



++++++++++

HVZPCDE                                Rechner - Zusammenbau http://www2.hardwareversand.de/hv/img/StdStock3.gifsofort lieferbar
                                                            20,00 €
                              1                             
                                                                                                           HV30THRBDE                                Thermalright HR-02 Macho http://www2.hardwareversand.de/hv/img/StdStock3.gifsofort lieferbar
                                                            33,79 €
                              1                             
                                                                                                           HV207AS4DE                                Asus BC-12B1ST Blu-Ray Combo Retail http://www2.hardwareversand.de/hv/img/StdStock3.gifsofort lieferbar
                                                            66,03 €
                              1                             
                                                                                                           HV20I7K6DE                                Intel Core i7-2600K Box, LGA1155 http://www2.hardwareversand.de/hv/img/StdStock6.gifverfügbar ab 19.04.2012
                                                            264,90 €
                              1                             
                                                                                                           HV203F11DE                                Cooler Master 690 II Advanced USB 3.0 - pure black, ohne Netzteil http://www2.hardwareversand.de/hv/img/StdStock3.gifsofort lieferbar
                                                            89,75 €
                              1                             
                                                                                                           HV209DUADE                                D-Link USB 2.0 Adapter: PCI 4-Port http://www2.hardwareversand.de/hv/img/StdStock6.gifverfügbar ab 19.04.2012
                                                            17,88 €
                              1                             
                                                                                                           HV1132RODE                                ASRock Z77 Extreme4, Sockel 1155, ATX http://www2.hardwareversand.de/hv/img/StdStock6.gifverfügbar ab 18.04.2012
                                                            123,41 €
                              1                             
                                                                                                           HVR480E9DE                                be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER CM BQT E9-CM-480W  80+Gold http://www2.hardwareversand.de/hv/img/StdStock6.gifverfügbar ab 18.04.2012
                                                            80,99 €
                              1                             
                                                                                                           HV20CD42DE                                16GB-Kit Corsair XMS3 PC3-14900U CL9-10-9-27 (DDR3-1866) http://www2.hardwareversand.de/hv/img/StdStock3.gifsofort lieferbar
                                                            137,40 €
                              1                             
                                                                                                           HV1030SWDE                                Sapphire HD 7950 3GB GDDR5 PCI-Express http://www2.hardwareversand.de/hv/img/StdStock6.gifverfügbar ab 18.04.2012
                                                            395,81 €
                              1                             
                                                                                                           HV1350F3DE                                Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB, SATA II (HD502HJ)


----------



## dgcss (16. April 2012)

Bestell dir lieber diese Rams. Deine würden den Kühler Blockieren (Passt nicht) und sind absolut zu teuer. Dazu müsstest du im Garantiefall das Komplette Quad Kit einsenden und könntest nicht am PC arbeiten. 

Kauf dir 2x dieses Kit (sind dann auch 16 GB und mit Intel erhälst du eh nur die Geschwindigkeit von 1333er Rams und Sparst nochmal 70€ 

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit Corsair XMS3 PC3-12800U CL9

Hier ist das Passende Betriebssystem in 64 Bit (Zwingend erforderlich wenn du mehr als 3 GB Ram drin hast)
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit (SB-Version)

Durch das ersparte beim Speicher haste sogar das Betriebssystem sogesehen ohne mehrpreis mit dabei


----------



## Softy (16. April 2012)

dgcss schrieb:


> Kauf dir 2x dieses Kit (sind dann auch 16 GB und mit Intel erhälst du eh nur die Geschwindigkeit von 1333er Rams und Sparst nochmal 70€
> 
> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit Corsair XMS3 PC3-12800U CL9


  Die RAM-Spannung ist zu hoch für SandyBridge. Die sollte bei 1,5 Volt ±5% liegen.


----------



## deniz444 (16. April 2012)

danke


----------



## dgcss (17. April 2012)

Oh Sry Softy  Wie du siehst hatte ich extra den Reiter "Low Voltage" Angeklickt  Hatte mich von soan auf den Korrekten Filter Verlassen .

Hier haste die Richtigen mit 1,5 V 43€ Pro Kit sprich für 86€ bei 16 GB
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz PC3-12800U CL9

oder für 37€ / 74€ bei 16 GB
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1333 CL9


----------



## deniz444 (10. Mai 2012)

HallO nochmal

Von euch beiden die Zusammenstellung wäre falsch.

Der pc läuft nicht, Netzteil viel zu schwach.

Lasse mir jetzt im pc Shop eins mit über 700 Watt einbauen.

Pc startete mit Graka nicht


----------



## dgcss (10. Mai 2012)

An der Wattzahl wirds nicht liegen. Das problem wird woanders liegen. Entweder war das Netzteil direkt vom Werk aus defekt oder der Defekt liegt an anderer Stelle.
Oder kurz und knapp liegt ein Menschlicher fehler vor.

Hast du die Grafikkarte auch richtig angeschlossen (Beide 6 oder 8 Pol müssen belegt sein) , wurde der 24 Pol ATX Stecker + 4 oder 8 Pol am Mainboard angeschlossen (Können auch 2x4Pol sein die zusammen auf die 8 Pol kommen


----------



## FreezerX (10. Mai 2012)

Das Netzteil reicht sicher. Wenn nicht, dann ist dieses oder ein anderes Teil defekt oder etwas nich korrekt angeschlossen.

Die extra Stromanschlüsse an der Grafik angeschlossen?


----------



## Agrareth (10. Mai 2012)

deniz444 schrieb:


> HallO nochmal
> 
> Von euch beiden die Zusammenstellung wäre falsch.
> 
> ...


 
700 Watt sind viel zu viel, schau am besten selber: PSU-Calculator Expert / Netzteil Rechner


----------



## skyscraper (10. Mai 2012)

deniz444 schrieb:
			
		

> HallO nochmal
> 
> Von euch beiden die Zusammenstellung wäre falsch.
> 
> ...



Sorry, aber erst denken/recherchieren, dann motzen. 

Das Netzteil reicht. 
700W ist aber mal sowas von zu viel. 
Eine Konfig kann nicht "falsch" sein, nur nicht optimal. 

Geh mal ohne Graka alles updaten, Treiber etc.


----------



## coroc (10. Mai 2012)

Hast du ein anderes Nt, Graka oder anderen Ram?
Boote mal ins Uefi, aber ziehe vorher die Festplatte ab


----------



## Softy (10. Mai 2012)

deniz444 schrieb:


> Von euch beiden die Zusammenstellung wäre falsch.


 
Ich habe hier schon ein paar Tausend Rechner zusammengestellt. Bei keinem einzigen war das Netzteil zu klein dimensioniert. Das ist totaler Blödsinn, wer erzählt denn sowas?


----------



## skyscraper (10. Mai 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe hier schon ein paar Tausend Rechner zusammengestellt. Bei keinem einzigen war das Netzteil zu klein dimensioniert. Das ist totaler Blödsinn, wer erzählt denn sowas?



Softy:


----------



## FreezerX (10. Mai 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Ich habe hier schon ein paar Tausend Rechner zusammengestellt. Bei keinem einzigen war das Netzteil zu klein dimensioniert. Das ist totaler Blödsinn, wer erzählt denn sowas?


 
Softy ist jedes Mal froh wenn überhaupt einer seiner PCs läuft . <--- Absolute Ironie.

Ich möchte auch noch mal klar ausdrücken, dass das Netzteil nicht zu klein ist.
Allerdings ist erst abzuwarten, welches Teil wirklich defekt ist, oder ob etwas nicht richtig verbaut wurde. Dazu würde ich gerne wissen, welches 700W Netzteil verbaut werden soll?


----------



## deniz444 (10. Mai 2012)

Jungs sorry ich sag nur das war mir mehrere pc läden in meinem ort gesagt haben und auch hardwareversand....

ich hab das netzteil tauschen lassen und jetzt geht es


----------



## Softy (10. Mai 2012)

Das ist und bleibt aber absoluter Blödsinn. Der Rechner zieht unter Last ~300 Watt. Dann war das be Quiet Netzteil  defekt.

Welches Netzteil hast Du jetzt?


----------



## FreezerX (10. Mai 2012)

Fakt ist, dass 480W reichen. Wenn es jetzt geht, dann ist das Netzteil defekt. Aber es ist nicht zu schwach. 

Das E9 besitzt fünf Jahre Garantie und ein Jahr Austausch Vor-Ort. Du könntest es tauschen lassen.


----------



## Jeanboy (10. Mai 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Das ist und bleibt aber absoluter Blödsinn. Der Rechner zieht unter Last ~300 Watt. Dann war das be Quiet Netzteil  defekt.
> 
> Welches Netzteil hast Du jetzt?


 
bestimmt hat er das Hantol Silent 700 Watt 

Ne mal im Ernst... Was haben die Leute zu dir gesagt? Dass das Netzteil nicht reicht oder einfach kaputt sein könnte?


----------



## skyscraper (10. Mai 2012)

Es MUSS kaputt gewesesen sein!


----------



## dgcss (10. Mai 2012)

> Jungs sorry ich sag nur das war mir mehrere pc läden in meinem ort gesagt haben und auch hardwareversand....



Hardwareversand wird dir niemals dazu geraten haben. Was die Läden angeht ist das die logische erklärung , warum so viele PC Läden dicht machen ..... Gelernter Bäcker , 2x nen Lüfter am PC gewechselt und sich dann selbstständig gemacht. Sorry haber ich weiss nicht was das für läden sein müssen


----------



## deniz444 (10. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

es war so.

Ich bekam den PC zusammengestellt von hardwareversand... er lief nicht, grafikkarte rausgemacht er lief.

mit dem technischen support telefoniert... und die haben mir gesagt, die grafikkrate sei kaputt.

Ich hab diese zurück geschickt und eine neue erhalten.

nun hab ich diese eingebaut, es lief nicht.


..............


Daraufhin bin ich zur mehreren PC läden gefahren... alle sagten mir das das Netzteil zu Schwach wäre.

Daraufhin rief ich Hardwareversand an vom Auto aus, die sagten mir dass es sich um einen technischen "bug" handelte auf der internetseite da ich dieses Netzteil nicht anklicken könnte.
Die computerläden sagten mir, ich bräuchte allein für die Grafikkarte schon mindestnes 400 Watt  ob es stimmt keine ahnung, ihr seit die spezialisten.

Also fuhr ich woanders hin die ein Netzteil auf Lager hatten auch von BE QUIET 730 Watt. 
Ich habe es für einen 10e reinbauen lassen und es funktioniert.

Entweder das Netzteil war defekt oder zu schwach aber ich denke eher defekt da ihr ja anderer Meinung seid, das die Computerläden nur was verkaufen wollen ist mir klar, mir war nur wichtig das der Rechner endlich läuft

Mich hats nun 109 Euro gekostet aber 80 Euro krieg ich von Hardwareversand für das alte ja eh zurück. Also hab ich sogesagt 29 Euro mehr bezahlt aber hab dafür ein stärkeres Netzteil und einen PC der läuft, das ist in Ordnung


----------



## FreezerX (10. Mai 2012)

Das mit den 400W für die Grafikkarte ist quatsch, die benötigt nur circa 150W in Spielen. Das Netzteil war deshalb mit hoher Sicherheit defekt.

Aber für 29€ Mehrkosten ist es denke ich nun eine Geschichte, wo ein "Ende gut - alles gut" darunter gesetzt werden kann.


----------



## deniz444 (10. Mai 2012)

So siehts aus, bedanke mich nochmal bei allen


----------



## coroc (11. Mai 2012)

Gern geschehen


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2012)

deniz444 schrieb:


> Entweder das Netzteil war defekt oder zu schwach aber ich denke eher defekt da ihr ja anderer Meinung seid, das die Computerläden nur was verkaufen wollen ist mir klar, mir war nur wichtig das der Rechner endlich läuft
> 
> Mich hats nun 109 Euro gekostet aber 80 Euro krieg ich von Hardwareversand für das alte ja eh zurück. Also hab ich sogesagt 29 Euro mehr bezahlt aber hab dafür ein stärkeres Netzteil und einen PC der läuft, das ist in Ordnung


 
zu schwach ist es nicht. Wahrscheinlich kaputt oder falsch angeschlossen.
Das neue ist aber zu groß. Es läuft ineffizienter. Ich würde es umtauschen und ein schwächeres nehmen.


----------



## fcBaYerNFaN1982 (14. Mai 2012)

dein jetztiges netzteil ist aber mal sowas von Überdimensioniert für das System....   da reicht ein 450-500Watt locker aus....
grafikkarte benötigt ca. 140- max 180 watt und der rest des systems200-250 watt....

die haben dir da ja was angedreht....


einfach austauschen hätte es auch gebracht )))

haha


----------

